# My 75 gallon planted



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

soon to be more pics tonight

way more plants have been added and grew in since havent taken a pic for a week or two

looking for more christmas moss and dragon stone

comments and suggestions are appreciated

the new tank will have plexia growing in the back along with vals behind it

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh538/joezinck/?action=view&current=20120426_001349.jpg


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats a SICK scape. It's going to look awesome once it fills in. Where did you get those rocks?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Thats a SICK scape. It's going to look awesome once it fills in. Where did you get those rocks?


thanks  and i got the rocks from AI

if anyones ever heading out that way I wouldnt mind a little more and ill but it lol

just not going to scarb any time soon

im going to try and make the right side a little taller


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

When that grows in that will look great


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

When that grows in that will look great  What are the white things in the water?


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I think they are suction cups? If that's a moss wall on the back.


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

hi joe,
what type of mesh are you using? where did you get it?
i wanna do a moss wall too, a 6 footer one.
thanks


----------

